# com-server / softwarelösung



## Markus (26 September 2004)

hi,

gibt es eine software die es einem pc ermöglicht über ethernet auf die com-schnittstelle eines anderen pc zuzugreifen?

das der zweite pc quasi als com-server funktioniert...

am besten natürlich freeware...

bin aber auch für andere lösungen offen.

danke!


----------



## zotos (26 September 2004)

Du kannst den ganzen PC b.B. via VNC (freeware)  Fernsteuern. Wenn Du nur eine Schnittstelle benötigts es gab ein Projekt von der c´t zum Thema Ethernet-->RS232 vor ca. drei Monaten, da gab es einen Bausatz.


----------



## Markus (26 September 2004)

ne das mit vnc und anderen remote tools ist nicht das was ich suche.

ich brauche nur die schnittstelle.

es sind mehrer pc´s in einem netzwerk.
auf denen eine software läuft mit der eine laserschneidanlage gesteuert wird.

es ist aber nur ein rechner seriell mir der anlage verbunden.
d.h. wenn an einem anderen rechner ein datensatz erstellt wurde, muss dieser auf den mit der verbindung kopiert werden, und dann von dort aus übertragen werden. das funktioniert schon seit jahre so und wird akzeptiert.

ein hw com-server wäre natürlich die schönste lösung.

aber wenn es eben diese software geben würde könnte der gespart werden...

hast du nen link zu dem ct artikel?
oder gibts ne möglichkeit an diese alte ausgabe ranzukommen?


----------



## zotos (26 September 2004)

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/com2lan/

Ich habe die c´t 13/04 auch noch hier. Da ich die c´t nicht Sammel kann ich Dir die Ausgabe bei bedarf auch zuschicken.


----------



## Zefix (27 September 2004)

http://www.brianpoe.com/comfoolery/
Das Tool empfängt Telegramme vom Netzwerk und schickt sie an die Com Schnittstelle.


Das wirst wahrscheinlich auch noch brauchen:
http://www.lantronix.com/support/utils/redirector/index.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2004)

Hallo,

das müsste mit der COM-Umlenkung (Variante Rechner-Rechner-Kopplung) von Wiesemann und Theis gehen:

http://www.wut.de/e-5813w-ww-dade-000.php3

30-Tage-Testsoftware ist verfügbar.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

